# سلسلة / تعلّم برنامج ال ((( كاتيا * catia ))) للرسم والتصميم الميكانيكي .....



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة الكرام / أعضاء وزوّار ملتقي المهندسين العرب .. المحترمين .....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدني اليوم أن أبدا مع حضراتكم هذا الموضوع وهو يعتبر بمثابة دورة أونلاين لتعليم برنامج الرسم والتصميم الميكانيكي الأوّل في العالم ألا وهو

catia

وأرجو ان يوفّقني الله للقيام بهذا العمل وأن يستفيد منه الجميع إن شاء الله

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نبدأ

وبداية يجب أن يدرك الجميع أنّ سرّ النجاح في المستقبل هو الإطّلاع الكامل علي الماضي

فالماضي هو السلّم الذي ستصعد عليه للمستقبل

ولكن عليك أن تضيف خطوة للأمام وستجد نفسك ترتفع خطوة للأعلي

فماذا عن تاريخ الكاتيا

بداية وللعجب نذكر أنّ برامج الكام تمّ تطويرها قبل برامج الكاد مع أنّ المتوقّع أنّ العكس هو الذي حدث

فقد تمّ تطوير وسائل التصنيع المدعومة بالحاسب قبل تطوير برامج الرسم بالحاسب

ولكن هل نعلم ما هو الدافع وراء تطوير هذه أو تلك

قال تعالي ( ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدّمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا )

وقال تعالي ( ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الارض )

صدق الله العظيم

فعندما تقرأ عن تاريخ تطوّر معظم الصناعات أو حتّي لنقل معظم المجالات تجد أنّ أكبر طفرة حدثت في تاريخ العالم واكبت أكبر حرب حدثت في تاريخ هذا العالم الا وهي الحرب العالميّة الثانية

وحتّي لا نخرج عن موضوعنا نعود سريعا لقصّة الكاد والكام وكيف أنّ الكام سبق الكاد

عندما ظهرت الحاجة في الأربعينيّات والخمسينيّأت لتصنيع أجزاء الطائرات المعقّدة كان تطوير الكام أو التصنيع بمساعدة الحاسب وذلك لتصنيع أجزاء مثل مراوح الهليكوبتر مثلا فبعد ان عكف العلماء والمهندسون علي الوصول للمنحنيات المثاليّة لأجزاء في مثل هكذا تعقيد جاء دور مهندسي الإنتاج ليصنعوا هذه الأجزاء فوجدوا انفسهم وما بايديهم إلا ماكينات الورش الأليفة البسيطة التي لا تطيق هذه الصعوبات في المسارات والعمليّات فكان لزاما تزويد هذه القطط الأليفة بأنياب تمكنها من نهش الحديد لتخرج منه هذه التصميمات بالغة التعقيد وكانت هذه الأنياب هي أنياب العلم فقد تمّ إضافة عقل لهذا الجسم بعدما تمّ إضافة وحدات التحكّم الحاسوباتيّة لهذه الماكينات ومن هنا نشأ ما نعرفه الآن بالتصنيع بمساعدة الحاسب أو الكام

Computer Aided Manufacturing

هذا عن الكام .. فماذا عن الكاد .....

وتواصلا لمسيرة صراع الأمم من أجل السيادة زادت التعقيدات في التصميمات فأصبح حتّي رسمها علي الورق أمرا من الصعوبة بمكان فبدأت في الستيّنيّات من قرن زماننا الماضي المحاولات الجهيدة لتطوير برامج يمكنها مساعدة المهندسين علي الرسم والتصميم

وكما بدأت الكام علي يد العلماء والمهندسين بدأت الكام كذلك

فقد بدأ المهندسون في تجميع وترتيب ما وصل إليه قدامي العلماء من معادلات الرسم وحساباته بغية التوصّل إلي صيغ يمكنها فهم وحلّ تقاطعات الأجسام وإفراداتها وإسقاطها إلي آخره مما يحتاجه المصمّم الميكانيكي في عمله

وكان أيضا المجال العسكري عموما ومجال صناعة الطائرات خصوصا الميدان الذي احتوي منافسات الشركات لإخراج برامج الرسم والتصميم الميكانيكي بواسطة الحاسب

في هذا الوقت من أواخر الستّينيّات وأوائل السبعينيّأت كان هناك في فرنسا عجوزا يدعي داسولت شكّل فريقا أسماه فريق كاد كام وكانت مهمّة هذا الفريق أن يعكف علي وضع الصيغ والعلاقات التي يمكن أن تبني عليها قوائم برنامج الرسم الأقوي في العالم الذي يمكنه تذليل مصاعب التصميم الميكانيكي عموما وتصميم الطائرات خصوصا وذلك لما يحويه تصميم الطائرات من منحنيات معقّدة وما يطلب بعد ذلك من حساب تقاطعاتها وإفراداتها ومساقطها وخلافه فلك أن تتخيّل جناح طائرة يصنع مجزّءا ومنفصلا ثمّ يراد تجميع هذه الألواح لتنتظم سويّا في صورة جناح بدون تفاوت فيما بينها ثمّ يراد لهذه المجموعة كلّها أن تتناغم مع منحنيات جسم الطائرة المعقّدة هي في حدّ ذاتها لنحصل علي طائرة أو لنقل علي تجميعة واحدة في طائرة ولك أن تتخيّل خلاف ذلك من أعمال علي نفس درجة الصعوبة والتعقيد

وكان في الميدان شركة تسمّي داسولت للطيران يملكها العجوز الذي حدّثتكم عنه .. مارسيل داسولت .....

كان داسولت زبونا لبرنامج رسم اسمه كادام تنتجه الأمريكيّة لوكهيد مارتين الشركة المصنّعة لطائرات الإف 15 و 16 وغيرها ويبدو أنّ داسولت كان قد ملّ من فواتير اللوكهيد البهيظة البغيضة فبدأت فرنسا في برنامجها الذاتي لتطوير برنامج الرسم الخاص بها ولتذهب لوكهيد مارتين وأمريكتها إلي الجحيم

وقد كان الفرنسيون علي حقّ فهم كانوا يطوّرون أجيالا من الطائرات كالميراج والكونكورد وغيرها وكان يلزمهم برنامجهم الشخصي ليعملوا عليه

وعندما وصل فريق الكاد كام الذي شكّلته شركة أنظمة داسولت إلي الخطوات النهائيّة من برنامجهم الذي عملوا عليه لسنين ظهر للنور ما نعرفه الآن ب .. كاتيا

نجح البرنامج وحلّقت فرنسا بطائراتها في طلعاتها التجريبيّة الأولي وكانوا هناك يقفون فخورين مهندسون بذلوا وقتهم وجهدهم وفكرهم لإخراج برنامج يستطيع ترويض هذه التصميمات المعقّدة ولا ندري أهم حينما كانوا ينظرون للطائرات في السماء رافعين رؤوسهم هل كانوا يرفعونها ليروا الطائرات أم ليشعروا بالفخر

أمّ أنّ أعناقهم كانت قد أصابها الألم من طول انحنائها أمام الحواسيب وكان قد آن لها أن ترتفع للسماء بعد هذا الجهد والعناء

نجحت الكاتيا CATIA أو نجحت كاتي CATI كما كانوا يسمّونها في البداية وكما أدلّلها أنا الآن وبدأ العالم يتطلّع لداسولت سيستمز لعقد الصفقات معها لشراء هذا البرنامج الخارق

بينما بدأ المديرون التنفيذيّون يتّخذون خطواتهم لجني أكبر ربح ولن يكون ذلك إلا بتحرير الكاتيا من انحصارها علي صناعة الطائرات إلي كلّ الصناعات

فأصبحت حزمة الكاتيا للتصميم قادرة علي خدمة جميع الصناعات وبدأ الطلب يزيد علي هذه الآداة الفعّالة لتطوير التصميم والتصنيع

وتحوّل فريق كاد كام الذي بدأ بخمسة عشر فردا إلي شركة داسولت سيستمز

وعندما تكبر يراك الكبار وهم حينها من سيسعون لكسب ودّك وجذب شراكتك وهكذا ظهرت العملاقة آي بي إمّ IBM في الصورة كموزّع ومسوّق للكاتيا في مجال الرسوم ثلاثيّة الأبعاد في حين احتفظت بتوزيعها لكادام برنامج لوكهيد مارتين كبرنامج للرسوم ثنائيّة الأبعاد

وصلنا لثمانينيّات القرن الماضي وحينها كانت الأبواب تفتح علي مصاريعها أمام تطوير الصناعة وإمدادها بتقنيات الكاد كام وساعتها ظهر للنور النسخة الأولي من الكاتيا CATIA V1 كنتاج شراكة بين آي بي إمّ وداسولت سيستمز

وكانت الزبائن الأولي هي طيران داسولت وجرومان وغيرهم وسيّارات مرسيدس وبي إمّ دبليو وتويوتا وغيرهم

ثمّ وضعت داسولت أقدامها في أمريكا فأنشأت داسولت سيستمز أميركا لتسيطر بذلك علي عالم التصميم الميكانيكي حيث أصبحت البوينج الأمريكيّة نفسها زبونا من أكبر زبائن داسولت إن لم يكن أكبرها بالفعل

وهكذا يفعل الناجحون دائما

يجبرون الآخرين علي اتّباعهم ويضعونهم في أعقابهم فلكي تقود الأوركسترا يجب أن تجعل الجميع وراء ظهرك

بالجهد والجدّ والكدّ

وفي نهاية الثمانينيّات كان الكادام الأمريكي نفسه يتلقّي ضرباته الأخيرة من الكاتيا لتتربّع بعده منفردة في عالم برامج التصميم الميكانيكي

وتبدأ التسعينيّات وقد أصبحت الكاتيا بنسختها V4 وبإمكانيّاتها الجبّارة وبدعم آي بي إمّ اللوجيستي الخطير المرشّحة الأولي للمنافسة علي أيّ البرامج الهندسيّة أفضل في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي

وهنا يأتي دور الحكّام ليقرّروا أيّهن الأحلي

وقد كانت لجنة التحكيم مكوّنة من كبريات الشركات الصناعيّة وروّاد صناعات الطائرات والسيّارات في العالم

وبدأت داسولت في التحوّل إلي أخطبوط يلتهم كلّ ما يحيط به من صغار الأسماك فاشترت الكثير من البرمجيّات وصبغتها بصبغتها الخاصّة واخرجتها للجمهور تحت اسمها فعلي سبيل المثال كان قد ظهر منافس سعري لبرامج الرسم بالحاسب الا وهو المنافس المشهور سوليد ووركس فقد كان يعتمد بشكل أساسي علي السعر فما كان من داسولت سيستمز إلا ان اشترته وأخرجته للسوق كمنتج يحمل توقيعها

ثمّ غيّروا شعارهم الأبيض وأسود القديم وأكسبوه ألوانا اكثر لمعانا لتناسب لمعان نجمهم في سوق برامج التصميم وما لبثوا إلا ان غيّروا شعارهم ككلّ وحوّلوه إلي الشعار المعروف الىن ب 3DS أو الحلول ثلاثيّة الأبعاد من داسولت

ظهرت للسوق حزم ديلميا وإنوفيا ثمّ أعيدت كتابة كود الكاتيا كاملا ليظهر للنور ما نستخدمه الآن ألا وهو الكاتيا النسخة الخامسة CATIA V5

دعموا اليونكس والويندوز سويّا وظهر السمارت تيم والبي دي إمّ

غزوا السوق الياباني وفازوا بمسابقات تويوتا

وأخيرا ظهر للوجود الإصدار السادس من الكاتيا CATIA V6

ولنعد إلي لجنة الحكّام والتي أخّرت حكمها لآخر جلسة المناقشة لكي أعزّز ما قلته عن الكاتيا في رأس الموضوع الا وهو أنّ الكاتيا هي الأقوي في العالم كبرنامج للرسم والتصميم الميكانيكي

والآن تخرج نتائج لجنة التحكيم فلننتظرها سويّا

...

...

...

...

...

بوينج تختار الكاتيا كبرنامجها الأساسي للتصميم وتصبح بذلك أكبر زبائن أنظمة داسولت وتصمّم ال 777 كاملة بالكاتيا وتواصل لتصمّم ال 787 بالكاتيا الآن

القوّات الجويّة الهنديّة تعتمد الكاتيا كما تعتمدها القوّأت الجويّة الصينيّة وقد صمّمت بها بالفعل الطائرة إكسيان

وعلي الساحل المواجه لشواطئ بوينج تعتمد الأير باص الأوروبيّة علي الكاتيا كبرنامجها للرسم والتصميم

بينما الجوّية الكنديّة في القائمة ومعها الجويّة البرازيليّة والإنجليزيّة الجويّة وكذا مصنّعي أجزاء المروحيّات الأمريكيّة

ولنهبط اضطراريّا للأرض لنري حكم لجنة التحكيم الأرضيّة

صنّاع السيّارات

خد عندك

مرسيدس
بي إمّ دبليو
بورش
فولكس فاجن
بنتلي
فولفو
فيات
بيجو
رينو
فولفو
تويوتا
هيونداي
فورد
سيتروين
سكانيا
سكودا
بروتون

وغيرها وغيرها وأعتقد أنّ حتّي مصنّعي التكاتك الشقيّة يستخدمون الكاتيا

والكثير والكثير من مجالات التصميم والصناعة

وكرأي شخصي لي فإنّي أفضّل الكاتيا نظرا لاحتوائها علي كلّ ما قد أحتاجه دون الحاجة للاستعانة برامج أخري

حتّي دراسة الإرجونوميكس علي تصميم الماكينات يمكنك إجراؤها علي الكاتيا

وغيرها الكثير والكثير

الكهرباء
الاسطمبات
المواسير
اللحام

والكثير والكثير

دعواتكم معنا يا إخواني بأن يوفّقنا الله لإنجاز هذا العمل

وأن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم

وأن يكتبه في ميزان حسناتنا يوم نلقاه

إنّه وليّ ذلك ومولاه

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك , ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير , منتظرين الدورة


----------



## frindly heart (20 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

أحيك مهندس/ محمود على تلك المقدمه الاكثر من رائعه

وارجو من الله ان يوفقك ويجعل هذه الدورة في ميزان حسناتك

واعتبرني اول مشترك معالك في تلك الدورة

موفق ان شاء الله ....


----------



## frindly heart (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ودي مشاركة كنت عاملها (طريقة تحمبل وتسطيب البرنامج بالكراك)

catia v5r19

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235685.html

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم / gold_fire_engineer

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم

الأخ الكريم / frindly heart

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

ويشرّفني ان أكون مع حضرتك

وأشكرك لمشاركتك الفعّالة وموضوعك الطيّب

أخوك

وبصراحة أخجلتموني بسرعة استجابتكم وكنت قد نويت أن أبدأ الدورة غدا ولكن بعد تشجيعكم هذا سأبدأ اليوم إن شاء الله

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## frindly heart (20 ديسمبر 2010)

متشوقين للبداية القوية من المهندس المميز / محمود رزق


----------



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مع مقدّمة بسيطة للكاتيا

بداية اسم الكاتيا هو اختصار ل

Computer Aided Three-dimentional Interactive Application

أو ما معناه البرنامج التطبيقي التفاعلي ثلاثي الأبعاد المدعوم بالحاسب

وقد سبق في المقدّمة التاريخيّة أن قلنا أنّ داسولت سيستمز الفرنسيّة هي الشركة الأمّ وانّ آي بي إمّ تشارك في البرمجيّات والتسويق

وقد كانت تسمّي كاتي في البداية ثمّ أصبحت كاتيا

البعض ينطقون الكاتيا كالآتي ( كاتييا ) بكسر التاء وأنا أري أنّ هذا من باب المظهرة لا أكثر ولا أقلّ فصنّاع الكاتيا أنفسهم ينطقونها كاتيا

ويغزو الكاتيا قطاعات صناعيّة عريضة وقد أوضحنا في المشاركة السابقة مكانة الكاتيا بين برامج الرسم

بينما أتكلّم الآن عن نقطة أخري

وهي

هل هناك برنامج رسم أفضل من الآخر أساسا

والإجابة علي هذا السؤال هي أنّ برامج الرسم توفّر أدوات الرسم بينما لا تستطيع أيّ منها أن توفّر لك القدرة علي التصميم

فعليك أن تفكّر وتبحث وتتخيّل وتبني تصميما في عقلك وما علي برنامج الرسم إلا أن يساعدك في تحويل هذه التصاميم إلي رسومات علي أوراق

بينما لن يشير عليك أحد برامج الرسم بالميكانيزم المناسب لتطبيق معيّن

وهذا حتّي نحسم مسألة الخلاف علي أفضليّة برامج الرسم علي بعضها

وكما قلنا فنحن لا نفضّل الكاتيا لانّها ابنة عمّنا أو لأنّ عيونها سوداء ولكن لتوفّر الأدوات التي نحتاجها فيها

وما عليك إلا أن تطّلع علي قائمة Start بالكاتيا وستجد أنّه يكاد لا يكون شئ تحتاجه في عملك ولا يوجد فيها

يكفيه أساسا أنّ له قائمة اسمها Start

كلّ ما عليك هو أن تتعلّم الموديول الذي تحتاجه وبعدها تستخدمه بكلّ سهولة ويسر

يعني مثلا قد تحتاج لتوضيح مسارات مواسير أو وصلات كهربائيّة في دائرة ما فما عليك إلا أن تتعلّم الموديول الخاصّ بهذه المسألة في الكاتيا ثمّ ابدأ في رسم وتصميم ما تريد

وبداية يجب قبل أن نحتكّ بالكاتيا أن ندرك أصله وفصله من حيث كونه برنامج

فالكاتيا يصنّف تحت حزم البرامج التالية

CAD
Computer Aided Design

CAM
Computer Aided Manufacturing

وبصفة عامّة

CAE
Computer Aided Engineering

النسخة التي يعمل عليها معظم الناس حاليا وهي CATIA V5 أو الإصدار الخامس هي إعادة كتابة وتنقيح لكود النسخة الرابعة

ويعمل الكاتيا علي الويندوز واليونكس

بينما لم يتمّ تطوير الإصدار السادس ليتوافق مع غير منصّات الويندوز بعد

كتب كود الكاتيا بالسي بلاس بلاس وهي لغة برمجة معروفة

يحتلّ الكاتيا مساحة حوالي 3 جيجا عند تسطيبه بينما ملفّاته التي يسطّب منها تكون حوالي جيجا واحدة أو جيجا ونصف ولذا ينصح بتسطيبه علي بارتيشن غير السي

بالنسبة للنسخة الخامسة توجد إصدارات من 1 إلي 20

يعني مثلا

CATIA V5 R17

يعني كاتيا النسخة الخامسة الإصدار السابع عشر

بينما تمّ اعتماد نظام السنوات في النسخة السادسة

يعني مثلا

CATIA V6 2011

يعني كاتيا النسخة السادسة إصدار سنة 2011

توجد للكاتيا ثلاثة منصّات أو واجهات

يعني مثلا

CATIA V5 R17 P2

يعني المنصّة الثانية وهي اختلافات شكليّة في الواجهة الرسوميّة للكاتيا في حين تتيح المنصّة الثالثة المزيد من التخصيص للمستخدم وتقرّبه من الواجهة الرسوميّة للنسخة السادسة في حين يعمل معظم الناس علي المنصّة الثانية وهي الافتراضيّة أساسا في الكاتيا

يعتمد الكاتيا بشكل أساسي علي واجهته الرسوميّة ونادرا ما يلجأ مستخدموه لسطر الأوامر بينما تعتمد برامج اخري كالأوتوكاد مثلا علي سطر الأوامر بشكل أساسي

يتكوّن الكاتيا من موديولات كلّ موديول يختصّ بمجال معيّن من التصميم

وأشهر هذه الموديولات

Sketcher
الرسّام

وهو الموديول المسؤول عن تنفيذ الأشكال ثنائيّة الأبعاد استعدادا لإجراء الأوامر ثلاثيّة الأبعاد عليها

Part Design
تصميم الأجزاء

وهو الموديول المسؤول عن تحويل الرسومات ثنائيّة الأبعاد إلي أجسام ثلاثيّة الأبعاد وهو الأشهر في الكاتيا ويرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بموديول الاسكتشر ويعتبر موديول تصميم الأجزاء أهمّ الموديولات التي يستخدمها المصمّم للحصول علي الميزة الإضافيّة من برامج الكاد الا وهي الرسم التجسيمي او الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد

Assembly
التجميع

وهو الموديول المسؤول عن تجميع الأجزاء المنتجة سابقت في البارت ديزاين وهو الأهمّ بالنسبة لمن يعمل في مجال تصميم الماكينات أو التصميم بشكل عام لأنّه هو الذي يوضّح العلاقات البينيّة بين أجزاء الماكينة او أيّ منشاة ميكانيكيّة

Stress Analysis
تحليل الإجهادات

وهو الموديول المسؤول عن اختبار تحمّل الأجزاء المصمّمة للأحمال المفترض وقوعها عليها ويظهر مدي انفعال مناطق الجزء الميكانيكي عن طريق الألوان حيث يمكن معرفة أخطر النقاط من حيث الانفعال

Simulation
المحاكاة

وهو المسؤول عن الحصول علي حركة مماثلة للحركة الطبيعيّة المنتظر حدوثها أثناء التشغيل الفعلي للماكينة أو الميكانيزم أو المنشأة الميكانيكيّة أيّا كانت

Surface and Wire Frame
السطوح

وبه يمكن رسم سطوح صفريّة الحجم والوزن ولها استخداماتها في صناعة الطائرات والسيّارات والسفن والاسطمبات

Sheet Metal
أشغال الصاج

ويحتاجه العاملون في مجالات الفريمات الصاج كفريمات التكييفات والثلاجات

Mold Design
الإسطمبات

Welding
اللحام

Aerospace Sheet Metal
خاص بتصميمات الشيت ميتال للطائرات

Free Style
رسم حرّ يحتاجه مصمّمو المنتجات Product Designers كالموبايل مثلا أو الموبيليا أو التحف

وأخيرا

Drafting
الرسم

وهو المسؤول عن تحويل ما تراه علي الشاشة لرسومات هندسيّة قياسيّة يمكن تداولها في الورشة للتصنيع أو حفظها للتوثيق

المفاجأة هي أنّ كل ما سبق يتبع مجال واحد وهو مجال التصميم الميكانيكي

بينما توجد مجالات اخري مثل

Analysis
Machining
Ergonomics

كلّ منها يحتوي علي موديولات أيضا حتّي تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونيّة

بمعني أنّ موديولات الكاتيا كثيرة جدّا تكاد تغطّي كلّ ما تحتاجه ولهذا أفضّل أن أعمل عليه أكثر من غيره

أضف إلي ذلك الحزم الجاهزة التي أضيفت إلي الكاتيا مثل ديلميا وإنوفيا وهي تستخدم لتطبيقات صناعيّة مثل Product Life Cycle

وتعتبر شراكة آي بي إمّ في الكاتيا عامل دفع قوي لنجاح الكاتيا بالطبع

ويكفل اعتماد الشركات الكبري علي الكاتيا الفرصة لمستخدمي الكاتيا للتواصل مع هذه الشركات بالطبع

وأعود فأكرّر ما قلته في بداية الحديث مع حضراتكم وهو أنّ برنامج الرسم ينفّذ ما تطلبه أنت منه

وما تطلبه يجب أن يكون في رأسك من الأساس

بينما لا تنتظر من أيّ برنامج رسم أيّأ كان أن يسدي لك معروفا أو يقدّم لك جميلا ويصمّم لك ماكينة من تلقاء نفسه

ولذا يجب أن تكون مقاييس المفاضلة بين البرامج هي توافر الأدوات التي تحتاجها وسهولة استخدامها

وهذا هو بالفعل ما يميّز الكاتيا حيث يختصر كلّ موديول في تولبار واحد لا تزيد أيقوناته عن خمس أيقونات مثلا إلي عشرة يمكنك بها إجراء كلّ العمليّات المنوط بهذا الموديول تنفيذها ويضاف لهذا التولبار الأساسي تولبارات أخري مساعدة بينما ستجد نفسك دائما تستخدم نفس الأوامر البسيطة وبمعرفتك لطريقة استخدامها ستجد أنّك تنتج منها أشكالا وتصميمات غاية في التعقيد والتراكب

وأريد أن أنوّه أيضا إلي الفرق بين الرسم والتصميم فكلاهما يحمل الاختصار D أي Design أو Drafting

ولذا تجد من يترجم الكاد علي أنّه التصميم بواسطة الحاسب أو الرسم بواسطة الحاسب

والحقيقة أنّ الفرق بينهما شاسع

فالرسم الميكانيكي هو مجرّد تحويل الفكرة من خيال في رأسك إلي خطوط علي لوحة

بينما التصميم هو ترويض وتحوير وتطويع وتعديل وتطوير الأفكار لكي نصل بها إلي الشكل المثالي والأبعاد المثاليّة التي تناسب تطبيق معيّن

ولو قسّمنا التصميم لقسمين ألا وهما الخطوط والأبعاد أو الجيومترية والقيم

فإنّ جيومتريّة الجسم المصمّم أو شكله الهندسي تعتمد أكثر علي موهبة المصمّم الميكانيكي كما تعتمد علي الحيّز الموضوع فيه الجسم وعلي المناطق التي سيستلم منها الأحمال ويوصل إليها الحركات وخلافه

بينما تعتمد القيم علي الناحية العلميّة الأكاديميّة من حيث الدراية بالإجهادات والانفعالات والمعادلات والصيغ في حين يعتبر بعضها إمبيريكال كمقاسات الخوابير مثلا

وهنا نجد أنّ برامج الكاد تساعدك في الجيومتري عن طريق موديولات الأسمبلي حيث تتّضح العلاقة النسبيّة بين كلّ جزء وجاره فتسطيع تعديل شكل الجزء ليتلاءم مع الأجزاء المجاورة له وليقوم بوظيفته علي الشكل الأمثل وتساعد الصورة ثلاثيّة الأبعاد علي إعطاء تصوّر أوضح للميكانيزم ككلّ أو حتّي الماكينة ككلّ فتخفّف عن العقل بعضا من عبء التخيّل ليتفرّغ هو للتفكير

بينما من ناحية الأبعاد تساعد برامج الكاد علي حساب بعض الأبعاد عن طريق إدخال أنواع الأحمال وقيمها فتقوم هي بحلّ معادلات الأحمال لتخرج بقيم السمك أو القطر أو خلافه ولذا تخفّف عن العقل عبء إجراء الحسابات ليتفرّغ هو أيضا للتفكير

ولذا يجب أن يدرك كلّ مستخدم لبرامج الكاد أنّ دوره الآن أصبح التفكير البحت فما كان يستغرق من مصمّمي القرن التاسع عشر أيّاما ليحصلوا عليه كتقاطع اسطوانة مع منشور إليبس مثلا في جسم غوّاصة ليكوّن برج الغوّاصة أنت تحصل عليه اليوم بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها فما عليك إلا أن توجّه كلّ قوي عقلك للإبداع والتجديد

أذكر أنّنّي في مشروع تخرّجي العام الماضي في مثل هذه الأيّام كنت قد صمّمت ميكانيزم توجل وكنت لم أتعلّم الكاتيا بعد وكنت أستخدم الأوتوكاد وللحصول علي مسار إحدي النقاط علي ميكانيزم التوجل كان يستلزم الأمر استخدام العمليّات الهندسّية ولك أن تتخيّل مثلا 90 درجة أقسّمها ل 9 أوضاع وأرسم الميكانيزم كاملا في كلّ مرّة وأرسم دوائر مسار إحدي اللينكات ودوائر مسار اللينك الآخر ثمّ أحدّد تقاطعاتها فتكون هي نقطة اللينك الثالث وأحصل علي 9 نقاط هي المحلّ الهندسي للنقطة أو هي مسار اللينك كانت هذه عمليّة مجهدة بشكل فظيع ولكن بعد أن تعلّمت الكاتيا أصبح الأمر في منتهي البساطة ما عليك إلا أن ترسم اللينكات وتدخلها لموديول التجميع وتجمعها ثمّ تغيّر الزاوية بينهما فتحصل علي الوضع الجديد كما تتّضح لك نقاط التصادم أو Collision وهي نقطة مهمّة جدّا لأيّ تصميم حتّي تتفادي حدوث أيّ تصادمات للميكانيزم أو الماكينة أثناء التشغيل كلّ هذا يحدث في خمسة دقائق مثلا في حين أنّه كان يأخذ منّي حوالي ساعتين أو ثلاثة علي الأوتوكاد وهو برنامج كاد أساسا فما بالك بمن كان يقوم بهذه العمليّات علي الورق باستخدام المسطرة والبرجل والمنقلة والمثلّثات

ما أريد ان أقوله هو أنّكم يا مهندسي اليوم لا تعتقدوا أنّ كلّ شئ انتهي وأنّ عصر التكنولوجيا قد أغلق باب الإبداع أمامنا

ولكن هناك باب آخر للإبداع قد فتح أمام عقولنا بعد ان أزيلت عنها أعباء روتينيات الهندسة القديمة فلم يعد هناك ما يعيقك عن الإبداع ويا أيّها الفارس المغوار هذا هو الميدان فسيح وذاك هو الفرس جموح فخذ هذا السيف مصقولا و تناول هذا الرمح مثقّفا وأرنا فروسيّتك يا أيّها المقدام بسمر من قنا الخطّي لدن قواطع أو ببيض يختلينا

نعود لتوصيف الكاتيا فنذكر أنّه برنامج تفاعلي ومن أهمّ الميزات فيه هي الترابط بين عمليّاته فأنت لو قمت بتعديل معيّن في جزء ما وكان هذا الجزء قد تمّ إدخاله في تجميعة معيّنة في ماكينة ما فإنّه عندما تذهب لتفتح ملفّ الماكينة ستجد أنّ هذا الجزء قد تعدّل أيضا وكلّ العلاقات المبنيّة عليه أخذت وضعها الجديد

أو مثلا لو رسمت جزء ثمّ قمت بعمل الدرافت له ثمّ غيّرت في الجزء فما عليك إلا أن تعمل Update للدرافت وستجد أنّ التعديلات التي أجريتها علي الجزء في البارت ديزاين قد ظهرت في الدرافت

والكاتيا برنامج كام بالإضافة إلي أنّه كاد بمعني أنّك تستطيع تصدير ملفّاته لماكينات السي إنّ سي ومن ثمّ تصنيعها

كما يدعم الكاتيا الرسومات من برامج أخري كالأوتوكاد مثلا فمن الممكن أن تنسخ رسم من الأوتوكاد وتدخله إلي الكاتيا وتقوم عليه بعمليّات الكاتيا أو تحوّله إلي جسم يعني

كما يمكن أن تحفظ ملفّات الكاتيا بامتداد dwg وهو المدعوم من الاوتوكاد أو الامتداد الافتراضي له

يدعم الكاتيا ال Finite Element Analysis وهو تكنيك يحتاجه من يعمل في مجالات الأبحاث وغيرها كما تحتاجه الصناعة أيضا ويستخدم أيضا في مجالات تحليل الإجهادات

لو تقصّينا موديولات الكاتيا فأعتقد أنّه من الصعب أن نوفيها حقّها فيكفي مثلا أن نقول أنّ هناك أدوات لتحرير الصور أو لعمل Rendering بحيث يتمكّن من يتقن استخدام هذه الأدوات من إخراج صور تكاد تكون حقيقيّة للأجزاء المرسومة بالكاتيا فبعض ما تراه من صور السيّارات أو الماكينات أو الاجزاء ما هي إلا أجسام مرسومة بالكاد وتمّ عمل رندرة متقنة لها بحيث تكاد تشعر بأنّها حقيقيّة بالفعل

بالفعل الكاتيا بحر كبير وأرجو أن أكون قد أوفبيته حقّه في هذه المقدّمة وننتقل إن شاء الله في المشاركات القادمة إلي تناول الموديولات والتولبارات التي سنحتاجها إن شاء الله

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## frindly heart (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك ياهندسه

تفصيل رائع ومقدمة رائعه لبرنامج رائع

كمل على بركة الله واحتسب جهدك عند الله ولله

طلب بس صغير ... ياريت لو توضحلنا في البداية ايه هي عناصر الدورة ان شاء الله

مشكوووور ... أخوك ..... محمد


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مقدرش اقول غيرانك برنس


----------



## frindly heart (21 ديسمبر 2010)

wating ...l


----------



## frindly heart (22 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة يابشمهندس محمود نصيحه مناخوك

لا تيأس من قلة الردود 

فانا حتى الان ملاحظ ان الاقبال على قسم الانتاج ضعيف جدا

حتى الاخوة المشرفين مشفتش لهم رد على موضوعاتنا (دي ملاحظة وان شاء الله تكون خطأ)

مش عارف ايه المشكله

ولكن احنا نيتنا اننا نعمل ارشيف جيد للقسم ويكون صدقة جارية لينا وللأجيال اللي بعدنا

فاستمر على بركة الله ...


----------



## boda portsaid (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى ..!


----------



## محمود مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم / frindly heart

مشكور للتشجيع أخي الكريم

كما أشكرك لأنّك ذكّرتني بعمل فهرس مسبق للموضوع فهذه نقطة مهمّة جدّا لأيّ موضوع مسلسل

كما أنّني لن أيأس إن شاء الله من قلّة الردود فأنا معتاد علي ذلك

الأخ الكريم / أحمد رأفت

شكرا يا برنس البرنسات كلّهم

الأخ الكريم / boda portsaid

تعيش يا أبو العربي يا أخويا

وشكرا للجميع

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فهرس الموضوع

الخطوات الأولي لعمل ملفّ كاتيا
part - assembly

الواجهة الأولي لمستخدم الكاتيا
أشرطة الأدوات القياسيّة
مساحة الرسم
المستويات الأيزومتريّة
البوصلة
الشجرة

الأدوات العامّة والخيارات الشخصيّة

موديول الرسم sketcher
أفضل طريقة لترتيب أشرطة الأدوات
شريط أدوات الرسم
شريط أدوات العمليّات
وضع الأبعاد
تحديد الشروط

موديول تصميم الأجزاء part design
أفضل طريقة لترتيب أشرطة الأدوات
إنشاء خطوط ومستويات الرسم المساعدة
شريط أدوات الأوامر
شريط أدوات العمليّات

موديول التجميع assembly
أفضل طريقة لترتيب أشرطة الأدوات
شريط أدوات العلاقات
تسجيل فيديو لمحاكاة عمل التجميعات باستخدام موديول التجميع

موديول الطباعة drafting

أفضل طريقة لترتيب أشرطة الأدوات
وضع المناظير والمساقط والقطاعات
وضع الأبعاد
تنسيق الرسومات

كما سنتعرّض لعمل السطوح باستخدامwire frame and surface ولكن بما يكفي لاحتياجات ال part design فقط

ملحوظة / هذا الفهرس غير نهائي فقد يتمّ تعديله أثناء الحلقات بما يتوافق مع الصالح العام أو حسب طلبات الأخوة المهندسين

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## frindly heart (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور ......


----------



## imad04 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً لك أخي 
وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## حسام محمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته 
أخي الكريم نحن بانتظارك على أحر من الجمر وياريت يكون الشرح على هيئة ملفات pdf ويكون التعليق من حضرتك ع الأسئلة ضمن المشاركات لو سمحت 
والف شكر الخ 
وموفق بإذن الله
أخوك حسام


----------



## حسام محمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عفوا خطأ مطبعي 
ألف شكر الك مو الخ 
هههههههههه
واكرر شكري الك


----------



## حسام محمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عفوا خطأ مطبعي 
ألف شكر الك مو الخ 
هههههههههه
واكرر شكري الك


----------



## محمود مرزوق (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم / frindly heart

ربّنا ينوّر عليك يا خال

أخوك

الأخ الكريم / imad04

العفو أخي الكريم

وفيك بارك الله

أخوك

الأخ الكريم / حسام محمد

أهلا بكك أخي الكريم

سأشرح إن شاء الله علي المنتدي وبالنسبة لال pdf فهو موجود كتير جدّا للي عاوز يعني أنا فاكر إنّي نزّلت مرّة حوالي جيجا pdf في يوم واحد بس اللي عاوزين نعمله هنا مش إنّنا نشرح بطريقة المناهج لكن بطريقة المناقشة يعني زيّ دورة بس أونلاين

والأسئلة إن شاء الله هنجاوب عنها في المشاركات

أخوك

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود مرزوق (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ونبدأ اليوم بعون الله مع أوّل لقاء

وهو بعنوان

الخطوات الأولي لعمل ملفّ كاتيا سواء بارت أو أسمبلي

ببساطة يعرف الجميع أنّك ممكن تفتح الكاتيا وتقوم بما تريد ثمّ تحفظ الملفباسم

SAVE AS

ولكنّي لا أفضّل هذه الطريقة

ولأسباب

بينما الطريقة التي أتّبعها هي خطوتين متتاليتين لأيّ ملفّ كاتيا سواء بارت أو أسمبلي

الخطوة الأولي هي كليك يمين في الفولدر الذي أريد العمل بداخله

ثمّ أختار

NEW

فستجد أنّ الكاتيا قد سطّبت نفسها ضمن الملفّات التي يمكن إنشاءها من قائمة NEW

مثل الفولدرات أو ملفّأت الوورد مثلا

http://www.4shared.com/photo/xISR4Wsh/___online.html

طيّب إيه الميزة يعني من كده

الميزة إنّك هتكون بالفعل قد أنشات ملفّ كاتيا

يعني إيه

يعني لو فتحت الكاتيا واشتغلت علي نيّة إنّك تشتغل وبعدين تسيّف وحصل مشكلة ما في الكاتيا وقفلت نوت ريسبوندنج مثلا فاعتبر نفسك ما عملتش حاجة

وألف مبروك يا مان .. واسقني واشرب علي أطلاله  .....

بينما لمّا تعمل إنتا الملفّ جوّا الفولدر وتبدأ تشتغل عليه فالملف محفوظخلاص في الفولدر ولو حصل مشاكل هيكون موجود

وبالمناسبة لو حصل مشاكل والكاتيا قفلت فلمّا تيجي تفتح تاني مرّة هيقولّكإنّه ممكن يعمل ليك RECOVERY

وفي الحالة دي فأنصحك بحاجة من اتنين

إمّا إنّك ترفض هذا العرض لأنّه هيعود بيك لثلاثين دقيقة للخلف يعني ممكنيلغي حاجات كتير إنته عملتها

طيّب والحاجة التانية

الحاجة التانية إنّك تظبط إعدادات الريكفري علي دقيقة واحدة مثلا بسّ يكونجهازك عالي عشان يستحمل

طيّب وإعدادات الريكفري دي نظبطها إزّاي

هنجيلها إن شاء الله لمّا نيجي نتكلّم عن الخيارات

نرجع لإنشاء الملفّ

كما علمنا يمكن إنشاء أربع أنواع من ملفات الكاتيا من قائمة NEW

CATIA DRAWING
ملفّ رسم أو موديول الدرافتنج

CATIA PART
ملفّ بارت أو موديول البارت ديزاين

CATIA PRODUCT
ملفّ تجميع أو موديول الأسمبلي

CATIA FUNCTIONAL SYSTEM
مش عارف دي يعني إيه .. ههههه .....

طيّب إحنا قلنا خطوتين

الخطوة الأولي إنّنا نعمل الملفّ من قائمة نيو

طيّب والخطوة التانية

الخطوة الثانية أوّل ما تدخل علي البارت أو الأسمبلي تغيّر اسمه من الشجرة

 إزّاي .. وليه .....

إزّاي دي عن طريق إنّك تقف علي الشجرة علي أعلي حاجة فيها علي كلمة PART1 أو PRODUCT1

وبعدين تضغط كليك يمين وتختار خصائص أو PROPERTIES

فهيفتح الخصائص تختار بطاقة PRODUCT

وتغيّر التكستبوكس بتاع  PART NUMBER

 http://www.4shared.com/photo/pzn-Byha/___.html
 
طيّب ده إزّاي .. طيّب ليه بأه .....

ملفّ الكاتيا ليه اسم بيتعامل بيه مع الويندوز واسم بيتعامل بيه جوّاالكاتيا

الاسم اللي بيتعامل بيه مع الويندوز هوّا الاسم اللي إنته بتشوفه علي الملفّ من برّه

بينا هوّا بيتعامل أساسا مع نفسه أو مع ملفّاته عن طريق رقمها مش اسمها

وكلّ بارت او أسمبلي ليه رقم

الديفولت بتاعه هوّا PART1 أو PRODUCT1

طيّب وإيه المشكلة يعني بردو

المشكلة إنّك لو عملت جسمين ودخّلتهم في أسمبلي هتشوف في الشجرة أسماءالكاتيا

اللي هيّا  part1

وإنته مش هتباه عارف كده بارت1 ده بتاع إيه

المصيبة الأكبر إنّك لو كانت الأجسام كلّها طبعا شايلة اسم بارت1 هيقومالكاتيا تلقائيا بإضافة أرقام ليهم زيّ كده

part1
part1.1
part1.2

وهتبأه إنته وقعت في أحلي حوسة

بينما لمّا إنته بتغيّر اسم البارت أو الأسمبلي من جوّه لمّا تيجي تشتغلعليهم في الأسمبلي هتشوف كلّ بارت باسمه اللي إنته عارفه

وما تستهينش بالموضوع فالشجرة ممكن توصل لآلاف السطور أو علي الأقلّ مئات

طيّب هنتعامل مع المشكلة دي إزّاي

هنعرف إن شاء الله في الأسمبلي

كما إنّك ممكن تتحكّم في عدد حروف الشجرة يعني اسم البارت يظهر منّه عددحروف معيّن والباقي يختفي عشان توفّر مساحة رسم أكبر وهنعرف ده إن شاء اللهفي خصائص الشجرة

بالمناسبة الويندوز كلّه فيه alt+enter بتفتح خصائص أيّ حاجة وبالنسبةلمستخدمي الكاتيا فهتحتاج الشورتكت ده كتير عشان توفّر الوقت

يعني تقف علي اسم البارت أو الأسمبلي وتضغط alt+enter مع بعض فيفتح الخصائصبتاعه الحاجة اللي إنته محدّدها

حتّي أسماء الشروط والعلاقات يمكن تغييرها وهنشوف ده إن شاء الله فيالأسمبلي

بالمناسبة ممكن تغيّر اسم PARTBODY

بس دي مالهاش لازمة أوي إلا لو كنت هتستخدم MULTI-BODY PART

ودي هنقابلها بعدين إن شاء الله وببساطة معناها إنّ جزء واحد ممكن يكون مكوّن من أكثر من جسم زيّ الجنيه المصري المعدن مثلا هتلاقيه مكوّن من حلقةخارجيّة بيضاء وحلقة داخليّة صفراء بينما هما جزء واحد

ما علينا .. بلاش كلام في السياسة .....

آخر حاجة هيّا إنّي بفضّل كتابة كلّ الحروف كابيتال وده تقليد متّبع في التصميم الميكانيكي لأنّ الحروف الكابيتال بتتكتب علي خطّّين فقط بينما الحروف السمول بتحتاج لأربع خطوط تتكتب عليها وعشان كده بتكون الحروف الكابيتال أكثر شياكة وانتظاما عند استخدامها في الرسومات الميكانيكيّة ويمكنكم مراجعة تصميمات ميكانيكيّة قياسيّة وستجدوا أنّ كلّ الحروف كابيتال

أضف إلي ذلك أنّني أستخدم بعض الرموز الشخصيّة في تسمية الأجزاء والتجميعات وهذا للاختصار في الكتابة

يعني مثلا عند عمل ملفّ أسمبلي بدلا من كتابة

GEAR BOX ASSEMBLY

أكتب

GRAE BOX &

علي اعتبار أنّني أرمز ب & للتجميعات وده هيفرق معاك كتير في التصميماتالكبيرة

أو مثلا

m = middle
f = front
r = rear
l = left
r = right
u = upper
l = lower
l = long
s = short
b = big
s = small
f = fast
s = slow

طبعا فيه اتنين l واتنين r بسّ إنته لو عامل جزئين واحد يمين أكيد التانيهيبأه شمال يعني تبأه l اختصار left مش lower

وهكذا

بالمناسبة فيه بعض رمّان البلي هتلاقي في رموزه f يعني رمّان بلي للسرعاتالعالية

وهكذا

أضف إلي ذلك تقليد متّبع أيضا في التصميم الميكانيكي وهو كتابة الأسم أوّلاوبعدها الصفة

مثل

shaft long

بدلا من

long shaft

طب ليه

ده عشان لمّا تيجي ترتّب الأجزاء حسب الاسم تلاقي كلّ الأجزاء المتشابهة ورا بعضها

يعني مثلا عندنا أربع أجزاء
long shaft - short shaft - long plate - short plate

لو جينا نرتب دول أبجدي هيكونوا كده

long plate
long shaft
short plate
short shaft

بينما لو كتبناهم كده

plate short - plate long - shaft short - shaft long

لو جينا نرتّبهم أبجدي هيكونوا كده

plate long
plate short
shaft long
shaft short

طيّب وإيه الميزة في كده يعني

الميزة هيّا إنّ كلّ الأجزاء اللي علي شكل أعمدة جات ورا بعضها والأجزاءاللي علي شكل ألواح جات ورا بعضها

برده قبل ما أنسي

لو عملت جزء وحبّيت تعمل كوبي منه لازم تدخل وتغيّر اسمه من جوّا

لأنّ الكاتيا هيشوف جزئين بنفس الاسم وممكن حتّي في الأسمبلي يفتح واحد بدلواحد أو حتّي في البارت فتلاقي نفسك بتعدّل في جسم والتعديلات تتحفظ عليجسم تاني أو تفتح أسمبلي تلاقي جزء مش من هنا وموجود في الأسمبلي وما تبقاشعارف إيه اللي جاب القلعة جنب البحر

وعلي العموم بالممارسة هتلاقي نفسك اتلسعت من حاجات كتير زيّ دي

وقال علي رأي المثل

اللي يتلسع من الشوربة .. يعصر لامون ع الزبادي  .....

ههههه

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فاطمة عبدالله عيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انا عندى البرنامج وفكره بسيطه عنه ولكنى احتاج المزيد(وقل رب زدنى علما) صدق الله العظيم
أكمل على بركة الله وفقك الله لما فيه الخير للأمه الإسلاميه
أختك فاطمة


----------



## فاطمة عبدالله عيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*فاطمة عبدالله غيسى*

أكمل يا مرزوق رزقك الله الخير كله ونور طريقك بالعلم النافع وسهل الله به طريقك إلى الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه.
أختك فى الله فاطمه


----------



## frindly heart (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله .. بداية سريعة عامة وشاملة وجميله

وبالنسبة لحفظ ملفات الكاتيا ... فكرتك جميلة

وكني كنت بستخدم طريقة (save management) لبعدها كل البعد عن عمل المشاكل أو تركيب جزء فوق جزء شبيه له بالاسم ..

وجميل انك نوهت عن بعض الملاحظات في بديهيات التصميم اعتمادا على مبدأ (الشيئ بالشيئ يذكر).

ومشكور مرة أخرى وفي انتظار (الزوبد ..)


----------



## محمود مرزوق (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخت الكريمة / فاطمة عبدالله عيسى

زادك الله علما أختي الكريمة ووفقك لكلّ خير

أخوكم

الأخ الكريم / frindly heart

العفو أخي الكريم من بعض ما عندكم

ويا ريت لو حضرتك تشرح لنا طريقة SAVE MANAGEMENT لأنّي لا أعرف كيف أستخدمها ولعلّها تحلّ لي بعض المشاكل التي أواجهها

أخوك

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ibod7eem (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم .. والله يوفق 

ودمت


----------



## frindly heart (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم / frindly heart

ويا ريت لو حضرتك تشرح لنا طريقة SAVE MANAGEMENT لأنّي لا أعرف كيف أستخدمها ولعلّها تحلّ لي بعض المشاكل التي أواجهها

أخوك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ياهندسة

من شريط القوائم المنسدلة بكاتيا تختار file ثم save management سيظهر لك الويندو التالي





ودي ميزتها انها تعطيك خيارات للحفظ وتبين لك الاجزاء المحفوظة والاجزاء التي لم تحفظ بعد وتعطيك شكل عام لجميع الاجزاء اللي انت رسمتها وموقعها واسماءها وسواء حفظت أم لم تحفظ بعد.

مع ملاحظة انه عند استخدامها لم تظهر معي أبدا مشاكل over written أو تهنيج الكاتيا أثناء الحفظ

باختصار أعتبرها الطريقة الفيزيائية المثالية لحفظ الملفات بكاتيا ...

وارجو ان تتطلع على هذا الفديو ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG6ikAuDX6Q

وعذرا على الاطالة ..

أخوك .. محمد


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود مرزوق (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ونتناول اليوم التعامل مع

الواجهة الأولي للكاتيا

تعتبر واجهة الكاتيا الأولي من أغني الواجهات والتي تحتاج في حدّ ذاتها لتدريب

وأكاد أجزم بأنّ تعامل مستخدم الكاتيا معها لأوّل مرّة قد يؤدّي إلي يأسه من التعامل مع الكاتيا ككلّ لشعوره بأنّ كلّ الأمور خارج السيطرة

فهي تشبه التحكّم في الطائرة الهليكوبتر حيث يمكنك وباستخدام الفارة فقط أن تتحرّك للأعلي والأسفل واليمين واليسار وتدور لليمين واليسار وحول المحور الأفقي والرأسي كما يمكنك التكبير والتصغير والتحكّم في الشجرة للأعلي والأسفل وتكبيرها وتصغيرها

كلّ هذا باستخدام الماوس فقط بخلاف تحديد العناصر بكليك واحد والضغط عليها بكليك مزدوج

هذا كلّه غير التعامل مع الأسهم والكيبورد

بينما بعد فترة من الاستخدام والتعايش مع الكاتيا تجد أنّ الأمر ممتع ولذيذ بمجرّد شعورك بأنّك تحرّك فضاء العمل كلّه بأصابعك

فالكاتيا تشبه الفضاء والمجرّات والكواكب والنجوم وقد اختارت داسولت خلفيّة المجرّة لبرنامجها الفريد كاتيا لتعبّر بذلك عن مدي إمكانيّات هذا البرنامج في التعامل مع الفضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد وستجد هذه الخلفيّة في كلّ رسائل الكاتيا وفي ستارة البداية ولو أغلقت كلّ النوافذ في الكاتيا ستتبقّي لك صفحة الكاتيا نفسها أو منصّة الكاتيا نفسها حيث لا تعمل أنت في أيّ موديول من موديولاتها فستجد أنّ خلفيّة الكاتيا هي مجرّة في الفضاء

فكيف إذن نتعامل مع هذه الواجهة الغنيّة جدّا بالعناصر

بداية لنتناول شكلا توضيحيّا يوضّح عناصر الكاتيا التي تواجهك عند أستخدامك للكاتيا في أيّ موديول

http://www.4shared.com/photo/kuo379ey/__online.html

سنجد أنّ الواجهة تتكوّن من

قائمة START
أشرطة المهام
الشجرة
ايقونة الموديول
ايقونة التبديل بين الموديولات
البوصلة
شريط الأوامر
شريط العمليّات
بوصلة مساعدة
لوجو داسولت
شريط الأدوات القياسيّة
شريط المحادثة
سطر الأوامر
المستويات الأيزومتريّة
مساحة الرسم - الشاشة كلّها

كما يوجد خلاف ذلك ما لم يذكر تفصيلا

وعلي مستخدم الكاتيا أن يشعر ابتداءا بوجود هذه الأدوات وأنّ كلا منها يؤدّي وظيفة ما يسدي بها إليه خدمة قد تفيده وتساعده وتوفّر جهده ووقته ولذلك عليك الا تتجاهل أيّا من هذه العناصر في واجهة الكاتيا فمعظم مستخدمي الكاتيا مثلا لا يستخدم سطر الأوامر مع أنّه قد يوفّر عليه الكثير والكثير من الجهد والوقت

وبالمناسبة فإنّ الكاتيا من البرامج التي تدعم الفتح المتعدد للنوافذ بحيث يمكنك العمل علي أكثر من جزء أو تجميعة أو موديول في آن واحد ويمكنك التنقّل بينهم عن طريق

CTRL+TAB

أو عن طريق قائمة

WINDOW

أو عن طريق قائمة

START

كما يمكنك إغلاق النافذة الحالية عن طريق

CTRL+F4

كما يمكنك إغلاق الكاتيا بكلّ نوافذها عن طريق

ALT+F4

وللعلم فهذه الخواص هي من خواص الويندوز في الأساس والكاتيا تدعمها

ويسهّل هذا الكثير علي مستخدم الكاتيا وخصوصا عند التعامل مع التجميعات وأجزائها حيث يمكنك تحرير الأجزاء أو التجميعات في نفس الوقت

والآن جاء دور تناول كلّ عنصر من هذه العناصر علي حده فلنستعن بالله سبحانه وتعالي

بسم الله

قائمة START

يعتبر وجود قائمة في الكاتيا تحمل اسم START دلالة واضحة في حدّ ذاته علي مدي اتّساع وتشعّب الكاتيا فهي تشبه الويندوز ذاته ولا أعتقد أنّ برنامجا آخر تجرّأ وصنع لنفسه قائمة مثل قائمة START

وتحتوي قائمة START في الكاتيا علي ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسيّة
أهمّها أوّلها

أوّلها موديولات الكاتيا وعادة ما يتعامل معظم مستخدمو الكاتيا مع الجزء الخاص بــ التصميم الميكانيكي

MECHANICAL DESIGN

وهو الذي يحتوي معظم الموديولات المتعارف عليها بين مستخدمي الكاتيا مثل تصميم الأجزاء والتجميع والرسّام والطباعة

بينما تشمل أجزاء أخري مجالات أخري مثل الأشكال وموديولاتها وهي تختصّ بالأشكال الحرّة أو الصعبة التنفيذ كما يوجد جزء يختصّ بمجال التحليل والمحاكاة وآخر للتشغيل وبه موديولات متعدّدة مثل الخراطة والتفريز كما يوجد جزء خاص بالإرجونوميكس أو دراسة أبعاد جسم الإنسان وعلاقتها بالتصميمات والمنشآت الميكانيكيّة وغيرها أو علاقتها بوسط العمل داخل المصنع أو في الطائرة أو السيّارة أو غير ذلك

بينما يحتوي الجزء الثاني من قائمة ستارت علي النوافذ المفتوحة حاليا ويعطيك القدرة علي التبديل بينها

في حين يحتوي الجزء الثالث علي الملفّات المستخدمة منذ فترة قصيرة أو المفتوحة مؤخّرا لتسهيل فتحها بدلا من فتحها من مجلّداتها ويمكنك التحكّم في عدد هذه الملفّات من خيارات وسنتناولها إن شاء الله عند شرح الخيارات

وبهذا تنتهي قائمة START ولا يتبقّي فيها إلا إمكانيّة إغلاق البرنامج منها

كما أحبّ ان أشير إلي أنّه أثناء استخدام أحد موديولات الكاتيا كتصميم الأجزاء مثلا قد تحتاج لفتح نفس الجسم في موديول السطوح مثلا لعمل سطح مساعد تحتاجه للقطع مثلا فكلّ ما عليك هو أن تفتح قائمة

START

ثمّ

MECHANICAL DESIGN

ثمّ تختار موديول السطوح وتقوم بالعمليّات التي تريدها ثمّ تعود مرّة أخري لموديول تصميم الأجزاء وستجد أنّ ما قمت بعمله في موديول السطوح أصبح بإمكانك استخدامه في موديول تصميم الأجزاء وبكلّ بساطة

كما أنّك قد تجد نفسك أحيانا داخل موديول غريب ولا تعرف كيف ذهبت بك الكاتيا إلي هذا الموديول فما عليك ساعتها إلا العودة لموديول تصميم الأجزاء أو التجميع ومواصلة العمل واعذروا الكاتيا فهي أحيانا ما تقوم ببعض الأفعال الصبيانيّة كصغيرة تتدلّل علي أبيها أو كجميلة تتدلّل علي حبيبها .. دلع بنات .. ومهما تبالغ في دلالها .. يشفع لها جمالها .. وتزداد جمالا بدلالها .....

أشرطة المهام

تعتبر أشرطة المهام خاصيّة متعارف عليها عند مستخدمي الويندوز عموما في حين يزداد عليها بعض العناصر الإضافيّة في الكاتيا وسنفرد لأشرطة المهام لقاءا منفصلا إن شاء الله حسب الخطّة

الشجرة

تعتبر الشجرة أهمّ ما يتعامل معه مستخدم الكاتيا بعد مساحة الرسم حيث تسجّل تسلسل العمليّات التي يقوم بها المستخدم منذ بداية الرسم إلي نهايته وتحفظ الترتيب الذي تمّت به هذه العمليّات

كما تحتوي الشجرة علي كلّ صغيرة وكبيرة وأصغر من صغيرة تكون أنت قد قمت بها أثناء الرسم

حتّي لو وضعت نقطة ونسيتها داخل رسمة تبلغ كيلو مترا مكعّبا في حجمها فإنّك باستخدام الشجرة تستطيع الوصول لهذه النقطة والحصول علي كلّ تفاصيلها

ومعظم ما تقوم به أنت من عمليّات لا تراه ولا يراه مشاهد الجزء الذي صمّمته أنت أو رسمته بينما الشجرة تسجّل كلّ ما قمت به وتحفظه في صورة مخفيّة مثل الصندوق الأسود وكثيرا ما تحتاج إلي هذه البيانات المخفاة أو الرسومات أو الخطوط والنقاط المخفاة وبتعاملك مع الشجرة تكتسب خبرة الوصول إلي هذه العناصر المخفيّة فأنت لا يظهر لك من الرسم إلا الجسم الخارجي للجزء الذي رسمته بينما كلّ محاوره ونقاطه وخطوطه ومستوياته ورسوماته الداخليّة ومستوياته المساعدة ومساراته وشروطه وأبعاده و و و كلّ هذا محفوظ في سجلات الشجرة

حتّي نقطة الأصل للجسم يمكنك إظهارها من الشجرة

ويمكنك إخفاء الشجرة أو إعادة إظهارها عن طريق

F3

كما أنّه عند الضغط بكليك شمال علي الشجرة تتحوّل كلّ أدوات تحكّم الفارة إلي الشجرة ويصبغ الجسم بصبغة معتمة كإشارة إلي خموله الآن وانتقال نشاط التحكّم في الحركة والتكبير والتصغير إلي الشجرة

فيمكنك في هذا الوقت نقل الشجرة من مكانها أو تكبيرها وتصغيرها

كما يقصر استخدام وظيفة التصفّح بالبكرة علي الشجرة أي أنّك لو لففت البكرة للأعلي والأسفل في أيّ حال من الأحوال فستجد أنّ الشجرة هي وفقط هي التي تتأثّر بهذا الأمر بينما لا تتأثّر أجزاء الرسم الأخري به 

وبالمناسبة يواجه مستخدموا الأوتوكاد مشكلة كبيرة عند الانتقال لاستخدام الكاتيا وتكون هذه المشكلة أكثر تأثيرا لو كان المستخدم يستخدم الأوتوكاد والكاتيا معا وهذه المشكلة هي أنّ الأوتوكاد يستخدم البكرة للتكبير والتصغير وعند الضغط عليها يقوم بتحريك الرسم لليمين واليسار والأعلي والأسفل

بينما تستخدم الكاتيا الضغط علي البكرة لتحريك الرسم للأعلي والأسفل واليمين واليسار وتستخدم الضغط علي البكرة مع زرّ الفارة الأيمن أو الأيسر ثمّ رفع اليد للتكبير والتصغير

وسنتناول كيفيّة استخدام الفارة للتحكّم في الرسومات في لقاء منفصل إن شاء الله

ومشكلة تغيّر وظائف الفارة بين الأوتوكاد والكاتيا مشكلة كبيرة بحقّ وقد لا يشعر بها إلا من جرّبها

وعلي العموم يمكن لمستخدم الكاتيا أن يستغني تماما عن الأوتوكاد لو تعلّم موديول الدرافتنج وسنتناوله بالشرح لاحقا إن شاء الله

أيقونة الموديول

لكلّ موديول في الكاتيا أيقونة خاصّة به تعبّر عنه وعند الضغط عيها لا تنفذ أيّ عمليّة إلا أنّها تخبرك أنّك في موديول كذا

ويمكنك وضع أيقونات الموديولات التي تستخدمها كثيرا عندك وذلك لسهولة التبديل بين هذه الموديولات

والغريب والمثير للفكاهة في أيقونة أشهر موديولات الكاتيا وهي أيقونة البارت ديزاين أنّها عبارة عن ترس حيث يستخدم الترس كرمز معتاد للدلالة علي الأجزاء الميكانيكيّة أو الصناعة عموما فأنا مثلا من محافظة الغربيّة وعلم محافظتي يحيط به ترس كرمز عن إحدي قلاع الصناعة المصريّة الا وهي مدينة المحلّة الكبري الشهيرة بصناعة الغزل والنسيج الغريب أو المثير للفكاهة أنّ الكاتيا لا ترسم التروس أساسا أو لا توجد في مكتباتها تروس كالموجودة في السوليد ووركس مثلا وهذه إحدي مشكلتين يواجههما مستخدم الكاتيا ويتعجّب لماذا لا تضع لهما داسولت حلا

أوّلهما المكتبات أو وجود الأجزاء القياسيّة بوفرة

ثانيهما عدم القدرة علي الكتابة علي الأجسام بحفر غائر أو كتابة بارزة وهي خاصيّة يحتاجها بكثرة مصمّموا الإسطمبات ويلجؤون في ذلك لبرنامج مساعد مثل type3 لعمل الكتابة علي أجزاء الكاتيا

والغريب بالفعل والمثير لتساؤل الجميع هو لماذا لا تقوم داسولت بحلّ هاتين المشكلتين رغم كثرة الكلام عنهما

الله أعلم .. وقد يكون للسياسة دخل في هذا الموضوع .. ولذا لن نتحدّث عنهما حفاظا علي الـــ .....

أيقونة التبديل بين الموديولات

يرتبط موديول الرسم

SKETCHER

بموديول تصميم الأجزاء

PART DESIGN

بما يكاد أن لا يكون هناك فائدة من موديول الرسّام بدون موديول تصميم الاجزاء والعكس ولذا يوجد في موديول تصميم الأجزاء أيقونة تنقلك لموديول الرسّام بعد اختيار المستوي أو السطح الي سترسم عليه وعند إنهاء الرسم في موديول الرسّام تعود مرّة أخري لموديول التصميم لتنفيذ الأوامر علي الرسم الذي رسمته في الرسّام

وبالمناسبة لو ضغطت كليك مزدوج علي أيّ إسكتش من إسكتشات الجسم فستنتقل لموديول الرسّام تلقائيّا لتحرير هذا الإسكتش

وبالمناسبة أيضا لو كنت في موديول التجميع وضغطت كليك مزدوج علي أيّ جسم فستنتقل لموديول تصميم الأجزاء الخاص بهذا الجسم ثمّ لو ضغطت دابل كليك علي أيّ سكتش فستنتقل لموديول الرسّام لهذا الإسكتش ولو ضغطت كليك مزدوج علي رأس شجرة التجميع فستعود لموديول التجميع ثانية

ولو ضغطت دابل كليك علي تجميعة داخل تجميعة فإنّ كلّ الأوامر تخزّن علي التجميعة الداخليّة فقط

والفائدة من هذه الخاصّية في موديول التجميع خاصّة هي القدرة علي تعديل الرسم حسب متطلّبات التجميع وهو ما يساعد بشدّة في تطبيق أحد مبادئ التصميم الجيّد أو أحد أهمّ عناصر حزمة

DESIGN FOR X

ألا وهي

DESIGN FOR ASSEMBLY

بحيث تكون وأنت في مرحلة التصميم قد قمت بعمل حساب كيف سيتمّ تجميع هذه الأجزاء التي تصمّمها كما يرتبط مبدأ التصميم المراعي للتجميع مع مبدأ التصميم المراعي للصيانة أو

DESIGN FOR MAINTENANCE

وكلاهما يمكن تطبيقه باستخدام الكاتيا عن طريق التبديل بين الموديولات بكلّ بساطة

البوصلة

وللبوصلة وظائف متعدّدة أوّلها وأبسطها بيان الوضع الذي توجد أنت عليه الآن ولكن هذا ليس هو الغرض الأكثر أهميّة فيها

بينما تكمن استخدامات البوصلة في إمكانيّة تحريك الجسم بمنتهي السلاسة وبأقصي درجات الحريّة من خلال البوصلة

فيمكنك تحريك الجسم في اتّجاه محور واحد أو في اتّجاه محورين أو مستوي بمعني آخر كما يمكنك إدارة الجسم حول أحد المحاور كما يمكنك إدارة الجسم حول نقطة مركزه

كل هذا عن طريق البوصلة فقط

فللبوصلة ثلاثة محاور

X , Y , Z

وعند الوقوف علي أيّها يتنشّط ويكتسب لونا برتقاليا وهنا تضغط علي هذا المحور وتحرّك الجسم في اتّجاهه

بينما عند الوقوف علي مستوي

XY , YZ , ZX

يتنشّط هذا المستوي ويمكنك تحريك الجسم في هذا المستوي

في حين أنّه عند الوقوف علي أحد الأقواس

A , B , C

فيمكنك إدارة الجسم حول أحد محاوره للحصول علي حركات ال

PITCHING , ROLLING , AWING

وهي الدوران حول المحاور الرئيسيّة

بينما عند الوقوف علي نقطة رأس البوصلة يمكنك تحريك الجسم حول مركزه للوصول إلي الوضع الذي تريده

كما أنّه في موديول التجميع عند إمساك البوصلة من مركزها ووضعها علي أحد الأجسام يكون بمقدورك في هذا اللحظة تحريك هذا الجسم بمفرده بكلّ درجات الحريّة التي ذكرتها سابقا

ثمّ تمسك البوصلة مرّة أخري من مركزها وتعيدها لنقطة ارتكازها أعلي يمين الشاشة أو تتركها في أيّ مساحة فارغة وهي ستعود لنقطة ارتكازها تلقائيّا 

كما أنّه عند الرسم في موديول الرسّام توضّح لك البوصلة المستوي الذي تقف فيه الآن وإلي أيّ اتّجاه توجد المحاور الرئيسيّة أو الأيزومتريّة

كما يمكنك إخفاء البوصلة لو شئت من قائمة

VIEW

وسنتناولها ضمن شرائط المهام إن شاء الله

والذي يجب أن يعرفه كلّ مهندس أنّ المحاور الأيزومتريّة تتبع في ترتيبها قاعدة اليد اليمني حيث تجعل يدك اليمني مواجهة لوجهك ثمّ تجعل إصبع السبّابة للأعلي والإبهام أفقي ناحية اليمين والوسطي أفقي ناحية اليسار

فيكون إصبعك الأوسط مشيرا لمحور X

ويكون إصبع الإبهام مشيرا لمحور Y

ويكون إصبع السبّابة مشيرا لمحور Z

وهم في هذه الحالة يتبعون الدوران الطبيعي لهم عكس عقارب الساعة

وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لتحديد المحاور الأيزومتريّة

X , Y , Z

بينما لتحديد المحاور الدورانيّة أو

A , B , C

فإنّك تضع إصبع الإبهام مكان المحور الذي تريد تحديد اتّجاه الدوران حوله فتكون أصابع يدك في هذه الحالة تشير إلي اتّجاه الدوران الموجب لهذا المحور

بمعني لو وضعت إصبعك الأبهام في اتّجاه محور إكس أو بدلا من إصبع الوسطي فإنّ أصابع يدك تشير لاتّجاه محور A الموجب وعكسه A السالب طبعا

وهكذا

وتستخدم هذه القاعدة لتحديد محاور الماكينات ال CNC

ما علينا ده كان علي هامش الموضوع فقط ولاحظ هذا دائما في الكاتيا عند فتحها فستجد أنّ المحاور في وضعها القياسي وفي وضع المنظور البايمتري وسنتناول هذا الوضع عند شرح المستويات الأيزومتريّة إن شاء الله

كما يمكنك تثبيت وضع الجسم في وضع معيّن عن طريق الضغط بالزرّ الأيمن للفارة علي البوصلة واستخدام خيارات إغلاق الدوران

LOCK ORIENTATION

بوصلة مساعدة

البوصلة المساعدة تشبه البوصلة وتوجد أسفل يمين الشاشة وحجمها أصغر وتستخدم للإطّلاع علي الوضع الحالي للجسم وتكون أوضح من البوصلة العاديّة أحيانا كما أنّها تلازمك أثناء الرسم دائما بينما يمكن إخفاء البوصلة الأصليّة وحينها لن تستطيع تحديد في أيّ مستوي أنت وخاصّة لو كنت قد أخفيت المستويات الأيزومتريّة فحينما تحتاج للرسم علي مستوي ما ستنظر للبوصلة أوّلا أو للبوصلة المساعدة لتحديد أيّ مستوي سترسم فيه ثمّ تضغط عليك كليك ثمّ تختار أمر الرسم أو التبديل لموديول الرسم

كما أنّ الضغط علي البوصلة المساعدة يكافئ الضغط علي الشجرة

شريط الأوامر

ويتميّز برنامج الكاتيا بدمج كلّ أوامر موديول ما أو معظمها في شريط أوامر واحد عادة ما تكون أيقوناته من 5 إلي 10 أيقونات وهو أحد أسرار سهولة استخدام الكاتيا

والأمر هو إجراء يجري علي مدخل ما بهدف الحصول علي صفة جديدة أو وظيفة جديدة أو تكوين شكل جديد في الكاتيا

فمثلا أمر رسم دائرة هو إجراء يجري للحصول علي شكل دائرة في الكاتيا

أمر عمل ثقب هو إجراء يجري لعمل ثقب في جسم ما في الكاتيا

أمر لصق جسمين ببعضهما هو إجراء يجري لجعل جسمين ما مرتبطين بحيث يكونا متلاصقين دائما عند التجميع مثلا

ولأوامر الكاتيا PROCEDURE أو ترتيب أو تسلسل وعادة ما تخاطبك الكاتيا لتوجهك لهذا الترتيب عن طريق شريط المحادثة أسفل يسار الشاشة وهو أمر معتاد بالنسبة لمستخدمي الأوتوكاد

فمثلا عند رسم دائرة تطلب منك الكاتيا تحديد مركزها فتحدده فتطلب منك تحديد نصف القطر أو نقطة علي المحيط فتحددها ثمّ تهانينا لك فقد رسمت دائرة

وتوجد أوامر مساعدة في الكاتيا بخلاف أوامر الموديول الأساسيّة فأنت قد ترسم نقطة مثلا في فراغ الرسم هذه النقطة قد تستخدمها أو لا أو قد تستخدمها بشكل غير مباشر فهذا يختلف طبعا عن إعطاء أمر بعمل إسطوانة من دائرة مثلا

ومن مميّزات الكاتيا جمع الأوامر المتشابهة في أيقونة واحدة بمثلّث كقائمة منسدلة تنسدل عند الضغط علي هذا المثلث للحصول علي الأمر الذي تختاره من هذه الأوامر ويظلّ هذا الأمر الأخير هو الأمر الافتراضي لهذه المجموعة من الأوامر حتّي تغيّره

مثلا إنشاء دائرة أو قوس من دائرة أو قوس بتحديد مركزه ونقطتين عليه أو قوس بتحديد ثلاث نقاط عليه كلّها تدمج ضمن إنشاء دائرة وهذا يوفّر مساحة كبيرة للرسم بالطبع

كما أنّه عند الضغط كليك مزدوج علي أمر ما فإنّ الكاتيا يقوم بتكراره بعد الإنتهاء منه إلي أن تضغط أنت علي أمر آخر أو علي أيقونة الاأمر نفسه أو زر

ESCAPE

وذلك لإيقاف تنشيط هذا الأمر

مثلا لإنشاء عشرة دوائر يمكنك الضغط علي أمر دائرة وإنشاء دائرة ثمّ الضغط مرّة أخري وإنشاء الدائرة الثانية ثمّ الضغط مرّة أخري لإنشاء الدائرة الثالثة ثمّ الضغط مرّة رابعة وخامسة وهكذا

بينما يمكنك الضغط ضغطة مزدوجة علي أمر إنشاء الدائرة وتنشئ الدائرة الأولي فستجد أنّ أمر إنشاء الدائرة ما زال مفعّلا فتنشئ الدائرة الثانية والثالثة حتّي تنتهي فتضغط

ESC

كما يمكنك تنفيذ أوامر الكاتيا من سطر الأوامر وهذا نادرا ما يستخدمه مستخدمواالكاتيا في حين أنّه بالنسبة لبعض الأوامر يكون آداة فعّالة للغاية

مثلا

C:CIRCLE

تمكنك من رسم دائرة

وهكذا

بالطبع لن نستخدم سطر الأوامر لعمل دائرة بينما توجد بعض الأوامر التي تحتاج مسارا طويلا للوصول إليها أو يكون نادرا ما نستخدمها فلا نظهرها ضمن أشرطة الأدوات ونكتفي باستخدام سطر الأوامر لاستدعائها

كما يمكنك في هذه الحالة استخدام

COMMANDS LIST

من قائمة

VIEW

بينما يلزم لاستخدام قائمة الأوامر أو سطر الأوامر لتنفيذ أمر ما أن تكون في موديول يدعم هذا الأمر بالفعل

الملاحظة الأخيرة أنّ الكاتيا ينفّذ الأوامر بترتيب إدخالها له وهو أمر معتاد لمستخدمي برامج البرمجة مثل السي مثلا حيث أنّه بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ سطر معيّن نبدأ تنفيذ السطر التالي أو بمعني آخر لا نبدأ في تنفيذ السطر التالي إلا بعد إنتهاء تنفيذ السطر الأوّل كما أنّ الأوامر المنفذة في السطر التالي تنفذ علي السطر الأوّل باعتبارها مبنيّة عليه ولا ينفذ العكس

وهذا نواجهه في الكاتيا أيضا

فأنت لو أنشأت جسما ثمّ عملت به ثقبا فإنّ الكاتيا في كلّ مرّة تبدّل فيها بين موديول الرسم والتصميم تقوم بإنشاء الجسم من أوّل وجديد بنفس ترتيب العمليّات التي قمت أنت بها

وهنا تحدث بعض المشاكل حيث أنّك لو ألغيت الجسم الذي رسمته في الأمر الأوّل فلن تستطيع تنفيذ أمر الثقب المنشأ علي هذا الجسم وستظهر لك رسالة تفيد استحالة تنفيذ هذا الأمر

ولذا عادة ما نعتمد علي المستويات الأيزومتريّة في الرسم كما نعتمد علي المحاور الرئيسيّة في إسناد الأبعاد حفاظا علي عدم اعتماديّة أمر ما علي أمر سابق له

والاعتماديّة هذه من أكثر الأمور التي تظهر مدي احترافيّة المستخدم للكاتيا فأحيانا يكون عدم الاعتماديّة أمرا ضروريّا للغاية وأحيانا ما تتفنّن لعمل اعتماديّة كاملة بين أوامر الكاتيا كلّ حسب الحاجة وقد نتناول هذه النقطة منفردة فيما بعد إن شاء الله

فأنت لو نفّذت أمرا أولا ثمّ أمرا ثانيا ثمّ عدت للتعديل في الأمر الأوّل فسيعمّ الأمر الثاني الأمر الأوّل وتعديلاته

بينما لو تفذت أمرا أولا ثمّ أمرا ثانيا ثمّ قمت بالتعديل علي الأمر الأول في أمر جديد ثالث منفصل فإنّ الأمر الثاني سيعمّ الأمر الأوّل ولن يعمّ تعديلاته التالية المنفصلة 

مثلا لو أنشات جسما مساحته 100 * 100 مم وارتفاعه 100 مم أومكعب يعني ثمّ قطعت نصفه

ثمّ عدت لتغير مساحة الجسم إلي 200 * 200 مم فستجد أنّ القطع عمّ نصف المساحة الجديدة التي عدّلتها

بينما لو انشأت أمرا ثالثا بإضافة حجم جديد لتضاعف حجم الجسم بعد امر القطع فلن تتأثّر هذه المساحة المنشأة في الأمر الثالث بأمر القطع الذي كان ترتيبه ثانيا

والمقصود من هذه الملاحظة هو التنبيه علي أن تجعل أوامرك عادة غير معتمدة علي بعضها بحيث لا تتعرّض لمشاكل عند التعديل في أمر ما أو بمعني آخر لا يفضّل استخدام سطح من جسم للرسم عليه في حالة توافر إمكانيّة رسم نفس الشكل علي مستوي أيزومتري موجود بالفعل من مستويات الكاتيا

كما لا يفضّل نسبة الأبعاد لخطّ ما من جسم في حال توافر القدرة علي نسب هذه الأبعاد للمحاور الرئيسيّة للكاتيا

حيث يضمن لك هذا حريّة حذف أمر ما وعدم تأثّر الأمر التالي له بهذا الحذف

ولو حدث وواجهتك مشكلة بسبب حذف مستوي ما أو جسم ما فما عليك إلا فتح الإسكتشات المعطوبة وإسناد الأبعاد فيها إلي ألمحاور الرئيسيّة حيث يضع الكاتيا خطوطا متقطّعة صفراء بدلا من الخطوط التي حذفت فتلغي أنت هذه الخطوط أو تمسحها يعني ثمّ تسند الأبعاد للمحاور الأيزومتريّة وانتهت المشكلة

كما يفضّل في التصميمات الكبيرة الاستعانة بمستويات إضافيّة ومحاور إضافيّة ينشؤها المصمم بنفسه لتسهّل عليه عمليّة الرسم والتعامل مع جسم كبير أو معقّد

شريط العمليّات

وتختلف العمليّات عن الأوامر من حيث أنّ الأوامر تكون مدخلات أو تجري علي المدخلات للحصول علي أشكال أو أجسام بينما تنفّذ العمليّات علي هذه الأشكال أو الأجسام للحصول علي أشكال أو أجسام أخري مجاورة لها أو مرآة منها أو علي شكل مصفوفات منها أو مكبّرة او مصغّرة أو خلافه

فإنشاء دائرة هو أمر بينما عمل نسخ لهذه الدائرة هو عمليّة

إنشاء جسم هو أمر بينما عمل مرآة من هذا الجسم هو عمليّة

وباستخدام العمليّات يتيسّر علي مستخدم الكاتيا الكثير من الأمور التي كان يلزمه فعلها لو لم تكن هذه العمليّة موجودة

فتخيّل أنّك تريد رسم ترس مثلا فسترسم سنّة ثمّ تكرّرها علي بعد ثابت من المركز بينما لو لم تكن هذه العمليّة موجودة فكان سيستلزم عليك رسم كلّ سنّة علي حدة وهذا أمر مرهق للغاية ومضيّع للوقت جدّا

وتكاد تكون عمليّات الكاتيا لا تزيد عن عمليّات الأوتوكاد بالنسبة لمن يألف الرسم بالأوتوكاد فالعمليّات لا تتجاوز النسخ والمصفوفات والمرآة والتكبير والتصغير والإدارة

ويتمّ تنفيذ هذه العمليّات في موديول الرسّام علي الأشكال وفي موديول تصميم الأجزاء علي الأجسام

ولكلّ عمليّة تسلسل معيّن تخاطبك به الكاتيا في شريط المحادثة بينما تكتسبه أنت بالخبرة فيما بعد ولا تحتاج حينها لقراءة توجيهات شريط المحادثة

لوجو داسولت

وهو شعار الشركة المصمّمة والمنتجة للبرنامج وقد كان قديما نجمة ثلاثيّة تشبه نجمة المرسيدس دلالة علي ثلاثيّة الأبعاد المغطّاة في الكاتيا بينما تمّ تطويره ليصبح علي شكله الحالي

3DS

أو

THREE DIMENSIONAL SOLUTIONS

أو الحلول ثلاثيّة الأبعاد

وقد انضمّ لهذه الحزمة برنامج السوليد ووركس بعدما اشترته العملاقة داسولت

ويعتبر اتّخاذ أيّ فريق عمل للوجو علامة مميّزة علي مدي نجاح هذا الفريق فقد قلت في إحدي الندوات مرّة وكنت أتحدّث عن ال TEAM WORK أنّه لا يهمّ ماذا يكون لوجو الفريق بقدر ما يهمّ أن يكون للفريق لوجو فهو يزكي مشاعر الولاء للفريق والانتماء إليه ويصنع رمزا يسعي الجميع لرفعه وهدفا يسعي الجميع للوصول إليه

شريط الأدوات القياسيّة

وهو شريط الأدوات الذي يلازمك طوال مشوارك مع موديولات الكاتيا فهو يشمل التكبير والتصغير والتحريك والإدارة وغيرها مما تحتاجه في كلّ الموديولات

شريط المحادثة

وهو الشريط الذي توجّهك من خلاله الكاتيا للتسلسل الصحيح لتنفيذ الأوامر والعمليات وهو يخاطبك دائما بينما قد لا تنتبه أنت لذلك إلا حينما تواجهك المشاكل

سطر الأوامر

وهو السطر الذي يمكنك من خلاله إدخال الأوامر للكاتيا في الصورة النصيّة بدلا من الأوامر الصوريّة وهو أمر معتاد للمبرمجين أو علي الأقلّ مستخدمي الأوتوكاد ونادرا ما نلجأ لاستخدام سطر الأوامر إلا مع الأوامر النادرة والتي يكون من الحكمة إخفاء أيقوناتها أو أشرطة أدواتها لتوفير مساحة للرسم بينما تكتبها في سطر الأوامر عندما تحتاجها لأنّها نادرة الاستخدام ولا تستحقّ أن تشغل مساحة دائمة من الشاشة بدون فائدة

المستويات الأيزومتريّة

وهي المستويات القياسيّة لأيّ جسم وهي الأفقي والرأسي والجانبي وتختار ابتداءا للرسم عليها ثمّ تنشأ الأجسام المرادة ثمّ الأجسام المتعامدة عليها أو خلافه ويمكن إنشاء عدد لا نهائي من المستويات المساعدة غير الأيزومتريّة بينما تتميّز المستويات الأيزومترريّة بعدم اعتماديّتها علي أيّ مستويات أخري بينما تعتمد المستويات المساعدة عليها سواءا بالبعد عنها او الانزواء عليها

ويعتبر الوضع البايمتري هو الوضع الافتراضي لمستويات الكاتيا والوضع البايمتري هو الوضع الذي يميل فيه مستويان قياسيّان علي وضعهم القياسي وذلك لإظهار الجسم بشكل أوضح حيث أنّ الزوايا بين المحاور الأيزومتريّة في الوضع الأيزومتري لمنظور ما هي 120 درجة بين كلّ محور والآخر بينما في الوضع البايمتري يميل المحوران الأفقيّان علي أفق الورقة بزاويتين 7 درجات و 42 درجة تقريبا بينما الوضع الترايمتري تميل فيه كلّ المحاور القياسيّة علي افتراضيّاتها وتستخدم هذه الأوضاع لوضع الجسم في أفضل وضع تراه عين العميل أو الزبون

كلّ هذا يتبع نظام الإسقاط الإكسونومتري أو المتوازي بينما تميل كلّ خطوط الرسم علي بعضها في الوضع النسبي أو الـــ

PERSPECTIVE

حيث تتلاقي خطوط الجسم في نقاط تلاشي قد تكون واحدة او اثنتين او ثلاثة

وفائدة هذا الكلام في الكاتيا هي دراسة كيفيّة إظهار الأجسام بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذها أو الـــ

RENDERING

فأنا أفضّل استخدام الوضع المتوازي أثناء العمل والوضع النسبي أثناء الإظهار فقط

وسنتناول هذه الخيارات عند مناقشة أشرطة المهام بإذن الله

مساحة الرسم - الشاشة كلّها

وهي المساحة التي تري فيها الرسم أو الجسم أو التجميعة التي تعمل عليها وتعتبر أكثر ما تقع عينك عليه وعليك حسن ترتيب شاشتك بحيث توفّر أكبر مساحة ممكنة للرسم بحيث ترتّب أشرطة الأوامر والعمليّات وأشرطة الأدوات الأخري في شكل منظّم يوفّر مساحة جيّدة لتحرير الرسومات

وتتميّز مساحة الرسم بلونها الافتراضي الكحلي وهي خاصيّة موجودة في الأوتوكاد أيضا حيث تكون مساحة الرسم مظلمة أو سوداء

وهذا له سبب وجيه جدّا وهو أنّ اللون الأسود هو اللا لون أو الوضع الذي لا يوجد فيه أيّ إشعاع للآشعة المرئيّة علي العين بينما اللون الأبيض هو اتّحاد كلّ الآشعة المرئيّة

ولأنّ مستخدمي برامج التصميم مثل الكاتيا أو الأوتوكاد يجلسون أمام الشاشات بالساعات فإنّه من الحكمة أن تصدر الشاشة لأعينهم أقلّ كميّة من الآشعة حفاظا علي هذه الاعين الغالية لهؤلاء المهندسين الغاليين

ولذا اخترنا الألوان المعتمة مثل الأسود أو الكحلي لخلفيّات برامج الرسم مثل الأوتوكاد أو الكاتيا

وبالمناسبة يمكن تغيير هذه الألوان من الخيارات وسنتناولها عند تناول أشرطة المهام إن شاء الله

ولكنّي لا أفضّل تغيير ألوان الخلفيّة إلا عند الإظهار أو تسجيل الفيديو فقط بينما في الوضع الطبيعي فستجد أنّ اللون الكحلي هو بالفعل أكثر الألوان مناسبا لراحة عينيك عند استخدام الكاتيا

والشاشة تكون مدرّجة لإضفاء نوع من التغيير علي العين أثناء التعامل مع أجزائها المختلفة ويمكن تغيير هذا الخيار أيضا من خيارات وسنتناولها عند مناقشة الخيارات إن شاء الله

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

واعذروني لو أطلت

وسامحوني لو نسيت

كتبته لعيونكم

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alaarekabe (2 يناير 2011)

مجهود فوق الممتاذ ي باشمهندس 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## frindly heart (2 يناير 2011)

تسلم ياهندسه ...

وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إذا مات بن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث ،صدقة جارية ، وعلم ينتفع به ، وولد صالح يدعو له) أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وادعو لك أخي أن يكون علمك نافعا لك وللمسلمين أجمعين

وادعو الأخوة المشرفين لتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته وندرته بالمنتدى

بالتوفيق ....،


----------



## bakker (4 أبريل 2011)

pullshit you just wasting time for the people


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير فعلا تفصيلك وشرحك رائع ومتكامل وانا اشاركك الرأي حيث انه البرنامج الافضل بلا استثناء ولكني 
ما زلت مبتدأ على البرنامج 
وانصح الجميع بالتعامل معه


----------



## mujahid21eng (3 مايو 2011)

ربنا يجعل العمل الجميل في ميوان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة انتاج (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
وياريت حضرتك تحدد مواعيد الدورة


----------



## mechanc (19 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووا يا هندسة بجد اكثر من رائع


----------



## حسنى الهوارى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على الشرح الوافى


----------



## نجاح سيد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة وياريت تكمل معانا


----------



## الطائر المصراوى (10 فبراير 2012)

طب يا اخ محمود مرزوق انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج وهل اقدر اصمم عليه طائره بسيطه مع عمل محاكاه ليها ولا ؟؟؟
ياريت تفيدنى ف الموضوع ده


----------



## ataenator (28 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*
*الى الاخ الكريم والمهندس محمود مرزوق تحية طيبة * 

*اقف احترام لحبك للخير* 

*والله ثم والله ان سجلت في هذا المنتدي بخصوص شرحك لبرنامج catia 

والله يجعلة في موازين حسناكم يوم القيامة - 

وابشر بالخير اخي الكريم عندما ينجح مشروعي

يكون لك هدية مني خاصة وهذا ؟ 

لحث جميع الزملاء لبذل الجهد لارتقاء بهذة الامة الى السيادة وقيادة العالم 

وجزاكم الله الف خير *


----------



## محمد عبيدو (21 أغسطس 2012)

*سلام وعليكم 
بالداية دنا مش ملاقي الرد الذي يليق بمقامك ويليق بالمستوى الذي تقدمه لنا 
لدرجة أن اختصاصي هو العمارة وكنت أكره الميكانيك أما الان فسأحول تركيزي على هذا البرنامج الروعة 
أشكرك كل الشكر 
محمد عبيدو *​


----------



## أمين بكري (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلا ً أخي الكريم , ولكن عندي سؤال وهو هل هناك شركات في الوطن العربي تعمل على الكاتيا واا موجود ممكن تعطينا بعض الامثلة في دول الخليج مثلاً ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الميكنيكي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم زده علما واجعله من الصالحين


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (12 نوفمبر 2012)

:31:بارك الله فيك ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dolfin311981 (25 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله كل خيير*

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وزادك الله علما وفهما وجعل شرحك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء اللــــــــــــــــه


----------



## kamilo (17 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## fahamycom (25 فبراير 2015)

soooooo.thanks for yours


----------



## محمود مرزوق (28 فبراير 2015)

بعد هذه السنين الطويلة
أعود لهذا المنتدي الفاضل
ولأعضاءه الكرام
وبعد قصّة الغرام والحب مع الكاتيا
كان قدري أن أرحل عن حبيبة قلبي
وأن اتزوّج بفتاة أخري لا تقلّ عنها جمالا
لقد حصلت علي لقب خبير معتمد في السوليدووركس من شركة داسو سيستمز
ولكن صدق من قال
نقّل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوي - ما الحبّ إلا للحبيب الأوّل


----------



## محمود مرزوق (28 فبراير 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ARSWTT/


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (1 مارس 2015)

محمود مرزوق قال:


> نقّل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوي - ما الحبّ إلا للحبيب الأوّل



وكم من برنامج يستخدمه الفتى -- ويبقى حنينه أبداً لأول برنامجِ


----------

